# Habitat Photos



## redhourglass (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello all.

This is where you can provide pictures of past collecting trips.  The place where you found your scorpion(s) to roadside (or lack thereof) snap shots.

Arachnoboards is an international community so please share your photos among fellow members.

Provide the details of the photo(s) and experiences.


----------



## redhourglass (Aug 23, 2005)

Conchos river and canyon in Chihuahua Mexico.  A few hours drive south west of Presidio, TX.

Regards.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## TheNothing (Aug 23, 2005)

Chad, whatcha find there??  I could imagine a small variety of Vaejovids....







hillsides surrounding Medford, Oregon.  The treeline ahead of us is the home to Uroctonus Mordax
we found the prefered rocks around Madrona trees rather than the field we're walking through and other surrounding areas

and a poor picture of the underside of a rock with its U. mordax inhabitant


----------



## redhourglass (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello Isaac.

This canyon was a roadside stop to Chihuahua City.  Some Vaejovids but thats about it for it was dry.  

Lets see habitat photos from other members.

Cheers.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Ythier (Aug 23, 2005)

Good idea Chad !  



			
				redhourglass said:
			
		

> Conchos river and canyon in Chihuahua Mexico.  A few hours drive south west of Presidio, TX.


 :drool:  :drool:


----------



## G. Carnell (Aug 23, 2005)

Here is a habitat pic of Euscorpius tergestinus corsicus found on a mountain path in Corsica (wow who would have guessed!)






in the same habitat you find Scolopendra canidens and lots and lots of spiders!


----------



## Ythier (Aug 23, 2005)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> corsicus


You forgot something ;P


----------



## G. Carnell (Aug 23, 2005)

i refuse to call it corsicanus!!!!!!!!!!! someone should have called it corsicus or corsa!!!!!


----------



## John Bokma (Aug 23, 2005)

Veracruz, near Perote, Mexico ( Google Maps)

Vaejovids (see: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=50298).


----------



## Brian S (Aug 23, 2005)

This is the hilly country in Southern Missouri where I find Centruroides vittatus.


Here is a close up of the terrain. As you can see it is rocky with little top soil.


----------



## redhourglass (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi.

Baseachic Falls in the Sierra Madre Occidentals  in Chihuahua Mexico.  

Provided is a Google link  Click

This was a rest stop to stretch the legs/arms and vision.  

Regards.

Sinc. Chad

P.S.  Scorpions collected are known as LBJ.  Little brown jobs in the V. vorhesi complex.  Pseudouroctonus were collected but I won't provide details beyond what I stated...


----------



## Nikos (Aug 24, 2005)

*euscorpius italicus*

Nice thread!

E.Italicus habitat in Greece
Scorps in cracks on the wall


----------



## Richard_uk (Aug 24, 2005)

These re pictures of the hillside in Benidorm, Spain where I found buthus occitanus.






Close up of the terrain. I actually found 2 scorps under the loose rocks in the centre of the image.


----------



## Eurypterid (Aug 24, 2005)

Okay, true to the South, here's the "natural" habitat in which I catch _C. gracilis_. It's a very productive spot, I can easily catch half a dozen in an hour within an area of about 1000 square feet, and do the same the next night in the same spot.






Here are some detail shots:










Always check the Budweiser cans and Doritos bags...there's usually one in there


----------



## RobertoMello (Aug 24, 2005)

*Tityus costatus*

here on the summer i can find 3 costatus and one Testylus sp. in 8 hours of walk! this year im not collecting more to let them get bigger in wild!

Rio de Janeiro/Brazil (Corcovado) you can see this picture on Snoop doggy - Beautyful videoclipe! its very near my house!


----------



## RobertoMello (Aug 24, 2005)

*T serrulatus*

T serrulatus can be found on cemeterys

there i found some!


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Aug 25, 2005)

Richard_uk said:
			
		

> These re pictures of the hillside in Benidorm, Spain where I found buthus occitanus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I have seen this before  

Did you found many buthus there?


----------



## GQ. (Aug 25, 2005)

This is prime _Hadrurus arizonensis_ habitat a bit northwest of Phoenix, Arizona.


----------



## fusion121 (Aug 25, 2005)

"Tai Po Kau" Nature Reserve in Hong Kong China; semi-tropical forest, very humid and hot, quite high altitude as well. Habitat of the Hong Kong population of Liocheles australasiae australasiae, not that I managed to find any, but they are there:







Edit: Sorry that is a very big picture


----------



## G. Carnell (Aug 25, 2005)

what kind of stuff did you find?
snakes and stuff?? any spiders??

looks lovely ;(


----------



## Brian S (Aug 25, 2005)

Oliver, that is one heckuva pic..lol 

It looks like there should be a HUGE variety a critters there. How long were you there?


----------



## fusion121 (Aug 25, 2005)

I was in Hong Kong last year and went to several of the nature reserves, there were some amazing bugs and reptiles there, its very nearly a rainforest type ecosystem so there was a huge variety of species.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Aug 25, 2005)

Liocheles australasiae habitat from Orchid Island, Taiwan

























phto courtesy with 野人


----------



## Arlius (Aug 25, 2005)

How you managed to even spot that scorp is beyond me... its smaller then your finger nail! and blends rather well... did you use a black light or do you have hawk eyes?

edit: for spelling...


----------



## fusion121 (Aug 25, 2005)

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> Liocheles australasiae habitat from Orchid Island, Taiwan


Nifty, I really wanted to find one of those in the wild but didn't manage it


----------



## Randolph XX() (Aug 25, 2005)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Nifty, I really wanted to find one of those in the wild but didn't manage it


Taiwan is a bigger place than HK, but the scorps are still hard to find due to the reason of over-developing the land
the scorps are pretty rare to sight in Taiwan main island, but a lill bit easier on Orchid island(people dump nuclear trash there). A hobbyist found 16 scorps including youngs on back under the same log on that trip(no males!!!)


----------



## redhourglass (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello George.

I had to plug in this link.  Click

The deserts of the southwest U.S. are truely amazing in their flora and fauna and the saguaros are no exception.

Centruroides exilicauda, V. spinigerus and confusus alongside some 'unknowns' and a few A. chalcodes in the Tuscon AZ area.  Snake chaps are priority one and UV lights second.  Oh the memories...  

Great pictures everyone and details. :worship:      



			
				G. Carnell said:
			
		

> haha, those are some very cool cacti!!!!!
> 
> its huge!!!!!


----------



## G. Carnell (Aug 26, 2005)

hahaha they replace trees then 

a cactus Forest, very impressive!


----------



## GQ. (Aug 26, 2005)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> hahaha they replace trees then
> 
> a cactus Forest, very impressive!


I have more habitat photos stashed away on a disk somewhere.  I haven't been able to find them though.  The saguaros are my favorites.  The tall skinny one in the photo is not old enough to have arms yet.  The saguaro does not start growing arms until approximately 75 years of age!  Some of the huge old ones with many arms are at or over 200 years old.

The other bushy, fuzzy looking cactus scattered around are Teddy Bear Cholla.  They look soft and cuddly, but they aren't!  They are sometimes called Jumping Cholla because they seem to stick to you if you even walk close to them.  If you barely brush up against one it will stick to you.  It is handy to carry a multi-tool with pliers while in Teddy Bear Cholla country.  The pliers are good for yanking out cholla spines!  

This area will harbor _Vaejovis spinigerus_ and _Centruroides exilicauda_.  I find my highest density of _Centruroides_ in close association with homes.  I need to take some photos of high density_Centruroides_ habitat.  Fake stream beds with numerous softball sized rocks in landscaped yards seem to be perfect.  The goldmine of Centruroides for me was near a recent aparment construction area.  The construction workers had piled up a 10 meter high pile of dirt and basketball sized rocks.  A quick walk around the pile with a UV light revealed over a dozen _Centruruoides exilicauda_.  There was also a finished apartment complex and several homes nearby.

Everyone is posting some great photos.  Excellent thread!


----------



## prang11 (Aug 26, 2005)

Doritos bags, budwieser boxes,  wahahahahah....

I love the enthusiasm.


----------



## Empi (Aug 26, 2005)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> hahaha they replace trees then
> 
> a cactus Forest, very impressive!


It is one of those things you have to see. The pics don't even begin to do the justice. I remember the first time I saw them in person going into Phoenix  and they just start to apear out of nowhere. I had to stop and take a closer look. There is some truly amazing stuff in that area. If you are ever in the US of A, make sure you check out the Phoenix area forsure.


----------



## innocence lost (Aug 27, 2005)

awesome pics.. good find.


----------



## John Bokma (Aug 28, 2005)

Arlius said:
			
		

> How you managed to even spot that scorp is beyond me... its smaller then your finger nail! and blends rather well... did you use a black light or do you have hawk eyes?
> 
> edit: for spelling...


Then you probably don't want to see the scorpion my partner found  It looks transparent and is about 6 mm . Scorpions I have seen so far either run like crazy (so you see them, or better: almost you don't) or sit silent for a long long time. Blowing softly makes them move now and then


----------



## John Bokma (Aug 28, 2005)

Vaejovid sp, see: http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2005/07/16/






C. gracilis, see: http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2005/07/03/






C. gracilis, see: http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2005/06/12/






C. flavopictus, see: http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2005/01/05/scorpion-on-roof.html and
http://johnbokma.com/pet/scorpion/

The latter is on the roof of our apartment  ;P 

Scorpions now and then walk into the house, which sounds like fun (for me). It already happened twice, and on both occasions my partner found the scorpion the painful way.


----------



## redhourglass (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi.

I decided to bump this thread for new members regarding habitat photos and the likes of members that have taken trips recently.  Collectively Brian and Eric to share their experiences independently.  Links to other AB threads are welcome to cut down on bandwidth. Photos with details are prefered.  New and old members are welcome to provide additional informations.  

Sinc. Chad :worship:


----------



## TheNothing (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm in phoenix right now... got some pics to load and more hunting to do... rains are supposed to roll through tomorrow, so hopefully i'll have a fruitful weekend


----------



## redhourglass (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi.

Thanks for the note and we look forward to those pictures Isaac.  Good luck !

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Frogster (Nov 11, 2005)

Euscorpius Tergestinus   

Let me explain - I work for a transport company that has vehicles travelling in Europe and this scorpion must have hitched a ride back to the UK on a truck. It's then made it's way into our kitchen where it scared our cleaner half to death


----------



## Ythier (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh yes Chad, sorry I didn't remember of this thread when I posted my Guyana's pics. Here's the link.
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## TheNothing (Nov 17, 2005)

alrighty
south mountain, phoenix, arizona, usa


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey, nice vaejovid Isaac !


----------

